# Nero Vision->Kapitelnummerierung soll weg



## Passer (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich ärgere mich grade schwarz.

Ich möchte ein paar Videos auf eine DVD brennen und benutze dazu Nero Vision 5 (Nero 8).

Ich möchte eine durchgehende Nummerierung. Leider meint Nero, dass er nach der ersten Menüseite wieder bei 1 anfangen soll zu zählen.

Nun habe ich also zwei Menüseiten, die jeweils Videos von 1-6 durchnummeriern. Was ich gerne hätte, wäre, dass ich zwei Menüseiten habe und eine durchgehende ode rmeinetwegen auch egrne gar keine Nummerierung habe (Die Nummern kann ich auch gerne von Hand in die Menütitel eingeben).

Weiss jemand eine Lösung? Denn Nero Vision ist an sich vond er Handhabe ein feines Tool.

MfG
Christoph


----------



## darkframe (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,

in Vision 6 kann man, wenn der Menühintergrund aktiviert ist, auf der rechten Seite irgendwo bei einem Unterpunkt "Schaltflächennummerierung"  die Option "Nummerierung auf jeder Menüseite neu beginnen" deaktivieren. Dann werden die Kapitel von der ersten bis zur letzten Menüseite durchgängig nummeriert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese Funktion bei Vision 5 auch verfügbar ist.

Hmm, ich kann das mangels eines aktuellen Projekts leider nicht genauer erklären. Vielleicht findest Du ja was in der Hilfedatei oder in der PDF-Hilfe zum Thema "Schaltflächennummerierung".


----------



## Schmieda (4. Dezember 2009)

Das augengleiche Problem habe ich auch.
Meine Frage an dich: wie hast du dieses Problem beseitigt?
Ich habe händisch nummeriert. Es wäre sicher die automatische Nummerierung schneller.
bitte um Antwort!


----------

